# D7000 price predictions



## circlem (Feb 17, 2013)

Curious if any one has thoughts on what will happen to pricing for the D7000 after the new 7100 hits the market.

Thanks


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have, I think the D7000 will stay around where it is. There will be better deals but I dont imagine it going down by much. I believe 740 will buy you a refurb from Adorama. Thats pretty good. Id imagine the D7100 will be at least 1600$.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 17, 2013)

Over time the values of camera bodies decline.  When/by how much is anyone's guess


----------



## nola.ron (Feb 17, 2013)

Hopefully not much more then it is right now with $300 rebate. Just ordered mine from B&H today.  They are also offering a free class 10 16gb card and lowepro bag on a new body only for $896 shipped.  Can't freaking wait until it gets here.  Rebate expires in like 2 weeks so I bet the replacement will be 1400+


----------



## DCerezo (Feb 17, 2013)

Thinking of replacing my D5000 with a used/refurb D7000 for a backup camera... A nice price drop might be the motivation I need


----------



## nola.ron (Feb 18, 2013)

DCerezo said:


> Thinking of replacing my D5000 with a used/refurb D7000 for a backup camera... A nice price drop might be the motivation I need








Keeping my D3K as backup/gf use, until I am ready to take the plunge into FF.


----------



## DCerezo (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a D600... So it's only right that I should make my DX lenses useful by upgrading my DX camera as a backup. No better backup camera than a D7000.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 18, 2013)

I think for the near future the D7000 price will stay roughly where its at, as the prices on the D7100 or what ever it name will be will go down so will the D7000 but I think thats something you will probably see in a year from the new camera date of release.


----------



## Rafterman (Feb 18, 2013)

nola.ron said:


> DCerezo said:
> 
> 
> > Keeping my D3K as backup/gf use
> ...


----------



## circlem (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks All, I'm going for it. Hopefully by this time tomorrow, I'll have it in hand


----------



## DCerezo (Feb 18, 2013)

Good luck!!! Enjoy!!! Post pics!!!!


----------



## shadowlands (Feb 18, 2013)

I have seen some going for the mid-upper $600.00 for a lightly used body with warranty.
You'll find some in the $500.00 months from now, after being replaced. 
I'll be grabbing one then.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well dont come to conclusions yet. Apparently Nikon is releasing a compact camera(Leica M9 look alike). I thought I saw something on a D7100 but now Nikon rumors is all over the place. I just wish companies would grow up and not build suspense. Its kinda annoying. Blackberry was kind enough to tell us way in advance when BB10 was coming out.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here in Kingston, Ontario at Henrys there currently priced for a body new $829.99 at Henrys. Don't see much lower than that, most likely will bump up again before it drops to say around $799. Only a guess on my part. Mind you a D90 is $629.99 remember where that was priced when it first came out, still a very nice upgrade for most hobby photographers.


----------



## circlem (Feb 23, 2013)

So I picked it p earlier this week, it's really nice, such a good decision for me.
Here is a picture i took


----------



## cgw (Feb 27, 2013)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Here in Kingston, Ontario at Henrys there currently priced for a body new $829.99 at Henrys. Don't see much lower than that, most likely will bump up again before it drops to say around $799. Only a guess on my part. Mind you a D90 is $629.99 remember where that was priced when it first came out, still a very nice upgrade for most hobby photographers.



I suspect Canadian prices will probably trend down to holiday discount levels beginning next month or early April after the D7100 lands. D7000 bodies were already down to around C$740 in January. A good place for Canadians to track price movements is: photoprice.ca They do an OK job but can be a little slow with updates. The DV Shop in Toronto has D7000 bodies for C$850 with free copy of LR4(C$150)thrown in. More competitive stores in Toronto like Aden, Downtown, Merkle and the Montreal shops like Simon and Lozeau usually undersell Henry's and Vistek. Keep in mind that BestBuy's price match policy can be played to get 10% of the difference between their price and the lowest price cut from the lowest price, which can sweeten things further. Be patient, stay awake, and wait if necessary for another month/6 weeks. No need to buy an iffy warranty refurb or gray market.


----------



## Patrice (Feb 27, 2013)

By the end of this summer low shutter count D7000's could be regularly selling for $400 or less.


----------



## Nikanon (Feb 27, 2013)

Patrice said:


> By the end of this summer low shutter count D7000's could be regularly selling for $400 or less.



I highly doubt that...


----------



## ratssass (Feb 27, 2013)

Patrice said:


> By the end of this summer low shutter count D7000's could be regularly selling for $400 or less.



_&#8203;...really???????...and your prediction on the d600??_


----------



## KmH (Feb 27, 2013)

Pricing in a free market economy tracks supply and demand.

When there is more supply than demand - prices are low.
When there is more demand than there is supply - prices are high.

At some point the supply of new D7000's will diminish and if demand is high when the supply diminishes, prices will go up, not down.

In the case of used camera gear, the condition of individual pieces of gear also affect price. Look at the spread of pricing of used gear at KEH.com based on condition.


----------



## cgw (Feb 28, 2013)

If the D90 provides any clues, Nikon may drag out D7000 discontinuation way beyond the D7100 roll-out but offer discounts just to clear inventory. Given their recently-published financial reporting, they need to sell cameras--lots of cameras and lenses.


----------



## Patrice (Feb 28, 2013)

Nikanon said:


> Patrice said:
> 
> 
> > By the end of this summer low shutter count D7000's could be regularly selling for $400 or less.
> ...




I found these listings just now:

Used body only: 489, 544, 554, 564
Used body and kit 18-105: 539 (lower than would be expected with lens)

Average of second hand is about $700. As more D7000 owners upgrade to full frame or to D7100 prices for used D7000 should drop. There are a lot D7000's out there, more than a few will surface on the used market.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 28, 2013)

Patrice said:


> Nikanon said:
> 
> 
> > Patrice said:
> ...



WOW.....I guess I'm looking in the wrong places,although I did kind of figure 700 to be on the lower side of average.


----------



## cgw (Mar 2, 2013)

Prices rose a bit March 1 in Canada, back up to 820-850. Suspect this will be about the highest they'll go before the D7100 lands. After that? All depends on the D7100's reception.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Nikon stock has been tanking for the past month. 





The only thing dropping faster is Apple stock :lmao: 

Remember the big Nikon lens price drop last month? That wasn't Nikon being kind, it was to raise capital. 
I wouldn't be a early adapter to the D7100, expect prices to drop further as long as their stock keeps losing value.


----------



## ghache (Mar 4, 2013)

I see price ranging from 580 to 750 on kijiji right now in the ottawa area. i don't think it will go lower than this for a while.


----------



## ghache (Mar 4, 2013)

this was a pretty good deal...but has sold pretty quickly.

Nikon D7000 ( SOLD ) - Ottawa Cameras For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.


----------



## cgw (Mar 4, 2013)

ghache said:


> this was a pretty good deal...but has sold pretty quickly.
> 
> Nikon D7000 ( SOLD ) - Ottawa Cameras For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.



Thought we were talking "new?" Wonder how many clicks? See quite a few that have been very busy for 1-2 year-old cameras--25k-50K actuations.


----------

